# Rockler router bits



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

I am considering buying a 1 1/4 inch round over router bit from Rockler. Does anybody have any experience with Rockler router bits? Is the quality of the cut and durability of the router bits good?

Rockler describes their round over bits as follows:


K10 and K20 grade carbide for clean cutting action. 
Final sharpening with 600 - 800 grit diamond wheels. 
Precision balanced for smooth operation. 
Baked-on anti-stick coating to reduce pitch and resin buildup.

Are these desirable specs?

I normally buy Whiteside router bits which are very good. However, the Whiteside 1 1/4 inch round over bit is significantly more expensive than the Rockler round over bit. I'm looking to save a little money.

Rockler provides a money-back guarantee with their Router bits so I guess that says something.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a set of Rockler bits for raised panel doors, and a few other of their bits. I haven't had any problems and the cut is clean.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

if you have a woodcraft store nearby you might check them out i was in a couple days ago and they had several 5 pc. sets marked down from 65.00 to 19.00 one set was the variuos roundover sizes


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have several Rockler bits and they seem to do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

No complaints here. I have serveral different ones. I also have some Whiteside bits (sold at Woodcraft). I'm pleased with these as well.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Roger, here is a link to an old thread about bits that has several comments. I asked question of the community once about bits in general. I found the responses quite helpful.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

No complaints here either. I have 10-15 of them.


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

Everybody - thanks for the advice! I guess I will give the Rockler router bit a try.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Never owned a rockler bit that I liked. The only brand I buy is woodside or eagle american (made by woodside).

Rockler is never my first choice. Just never liked their stuff. There is a reason that their bits rarely rank high in tests. Woodside used better materials.


----------

